# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Anyone got a project schedule?

## brettule

I'm thinking about project managing my partial demolition and renovation/extension to my Melbourne Victorian terrace, but before I commit to what might well be a big undertaking I'm wondering if anyone has a project schedule (eg MS Project file) of events, tasks, etc. The more epic and detailed the better, I want to see what I might be in for and how detailed I can get. 
Cheers

----------


## Cecile

You could always Google free Gantt chart.  https://www.google.com.au/search?q=g...ient=firefox-a

----------


## jatt

To help u here one needs more info, as in what rooms would be involved, fotos, sketches etc..

----------


## PeteV

> I'm thinking about project managing my partial demolition and renovation/extension to my Melbourne Victorian terrace, but before I commit to what might well be a big undertaking I'm wondering if anyone has a project schedule (eg MS Project file) of events, tasks, etc. The more epic and detailed the better, I want to see what I might be in for and how detailed I can get. 
> Cheers

  ms project is not a generic program for all trades... each trade must be added and an amount of time alloted as per there scope of works.  
hope this helps!

----------


## cherub65

This is a MS project list, its American but it will give you a start   Task Name  *Single Family House - Architect Design (3,000 square feet with full basement)*  *   General Conditions*        Finalize plans and develop estimate with owner, architect        Sign contract and notice to proceed  *      Apply for Permits*           Secure foundation permit           Secure framing permit           Secure electrical permit           Secure plumbing permit           Secure HVAC permit           Secure miscellaneous permits  *   Site Work*        Clear and grub lot        Install temporary power service        Install underground utilities  *   Foundation*        Excavate for foundations        Form basement walls        Place concrete for foundations & basement walls        Cure basement walls for 7 days        Strip basement wall forms        Waterproof/insulate basement walls        Perform foundation inspection        Backfill foundation  *   Framing*        Install 1st floor joists        Lay 1st floor decking        Frame 1st floor walls        Frame 1st floor corners        Install 2nd floor joists        Frame 2nd floor decking        Frame 2nd floor walls        Frame 2nd floor corners        Complete roof framing        Conduct framing inspection  *   Dry In*        Install 1st floor sheathing        Install 2nd floor sheathing        Install roof decking        Install felt, flashing and shingles        Hang 1st floor exterior doors        Install 1st floor windows        Install 2nd floor windows  *   Exterior Finishes*        Complete exterior brick        Complete exterior siding  *   Utility Rough-B97Ins and Complete Concrete*        Rough-in plumbing        Conduct rough-in plumbing inspection        Place concrete for basement floor        Rough-in electrical        Conduct rough-in electrical inspection        Rough-in HVAC        Conduct rough-in HVAC inspection        Rough-in communication - phone, cable, computer, alarm  *   Interior Finishes*  *      Insulation*           Place wall insulation - 1st floor           Place wall insulation - 2nd floor           Place ceiling insulation - 2nd floor           Conduct insulation inspection  *      Drywall*           Install drywall - 1st floor walls           Install drywall - 1st floor overhead           Install drywall 2nd floor walls           Install drywall 2nd floor overhead           Tape and float 1st floor drywall           Tape and float 2nd floor drywall  *      Paint and Wallpaper*           Texture all except entry and kitchen - 1st floor           Paint all except entry and kitchen - 1st floor           Hang wallpaper entry and kitchen - 1st floor           Texture all - 2nd floor           Paint all - 2nd floor           Paint exterior siding & trim work  *      Cabinets*           Install 1st floor - kitchen cabinets           Install 1st floor - master bath and guest cabinets           Install 2nd floor - hall bath and private bath cabinets           Install chair rails, crown moldings, trim  *      Finish Plumbing*           Complete 1st floor - kitchen plumbing           Complete 1st floor - master bath and guest plumbing           Complete 2nd floor - hall bath and private bath plumbing           Conduct finish plumbing inspection  *      Finish Electrical*           Complete 1st floor circuits to service panel           Complete 2nd floor circuits to service panel           Conduct finish electrical inspection           Complete communications wiring - phone, cable, computer, alarm  *      Finish HVAC*           Complete 1st floor - zone 1 HVAC           Complete 2nd floor - zone 2 HVAC           Conduct HVAC inspection  *      Carpet, Tile and Appliances*           Tile entry, kitchen and baths           Carpet 1st floor           Carpet 2nd floor           Install appliances  *   Landscaping and Grounds Work*        Pour concrete driveway and sidewalks        Install backyard fence        Sod and complete plantings - front yard        Sod and complete plantings - backyard  *   Final Acceptance*        Complete final inspection for certificate of occupancy        Cleanup for occupancy        Perform final walk-through inspection        Complete punch list items

----------

